# Advice needed



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi

Does anybody know how Long it takes Endesa to turn power back on? We moved into a rental nearly 2 weeks ago and the owner never paid the electric. The electric has now been paid but the power has not come back on yet. The agent has been saying for a week now that the power is coming back on but no sign of it yet. Cab anyone offer any advice on this matter?

Thanks

SH


----------



## grandad (May 17, 2011)

when they did my sisters they said 2 mounths so i just poped the wire back in never any come back but must admit they dont seem to like you doing it to much as its a reguler job at inlaws flat they disconnet it in a uther way to stop this


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Do you know where we stand with the agent? They took our bond and first month rent and they got us to sign the contract knowing the electric was off. Can we get our money back and go rent somewhere else ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anybody know how Long it takes Endesa to turn power back on? We moved into a rental nearly 2 weeks ago and the owner never paid the electric. The electric has now been paid but the power has not come back on yet. The agent has been saying for a week now that the power is coming back on but no sign of it yet. Cab anyone offer any advice on this matter?
> 
> ...


are you sure it's been paid?

I can't speak for Endesa but Iberdrola reconnect within hours

I'd call Endesa or go into their office to check for sure

is the meter still there? if so, they can switch it on without coming out -if not it would take longer, but certainly not that long


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> Do you know where we stand with the agent? They took our bond and first month rent and they got us to sign the contract knowing the electric was off. Can we get our money back and go rent somewhere else ?


I'd say so - the house isn't fit to live in if there is no power


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> are you sure it's been paid?
> 
> I can't speak for Endesa but Iberdrola reconnect within hours
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for that. There is still the big grey electric box outside, is that the meter?

The agent said it was all paid and up to date on last Thursday we even had an appointment set for reconnection Monday but that has come and gone. The agent keeps say definately today everyday we phone them and just keep blaming Endesa


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Just one way to find out, go to your local Endesa office and ask them. Your agent can tell you all kind of stories.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> Hey thanks for that. There is still the big grey electric box outside, is that the meter?
> 
> The agent said it was all paid and up to date on last Thursday we even had an appointment set for reconnection Monday but that has come and gone. The agent keeps say definately today everyday we phone them and just keep blaming Endesa


have you looked inside the box?


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> have you looked inside the box?


How do you get the box opened as there is a we triangular lock sort of thing


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Might have to pop down to AKI and get some long nose pliers. See if I can turn the power back on myself


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks they have took the meter all I have inside the outside box is a few thick wires tapes up with blue tape and some empty fuse boxes no meter inside it


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> Looks they have took the meter all I have inside the outside box is a few thick wires tapes up with blue tape and some empty fuse boxes no meter inside it


ah....

if I were you I'd be looking to get my money back & moving - that could possibly take a while to sort out


get in touch with Endesa as we said to find out the truth of the matter


----------



## el pavlo (Jul 4, 2011)

spanishhopeful said:


> Might have to pop down to AKI and get some long nose pliers. See if I can turn the power back on myself


What ever happens I would strongly advise you *NEVER * to attempt any DIY alterations inside the meter box. :angel:
The contents of that box are the suppliers property and* their* responsibility.

However long you have to wait.........get "them" in to sort it out. :clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

el pavlo said:


> What ever happens I would strongly advise you *NEVER * to attempt any DIY alterations inside the meter box. :angel:
> The contents of that box are the suppliers property and* their* responsibility.
> 
> However long you have to wait.........get "them" in to sort it out. :clap2:


except it seems there ARE no contents now....................


----------



## el pavlo (Jul 4, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> except it seems there ARE no contents now....................


By the sound of it the meter has been removed. This would leave live wires which seemingly have had their exposed ends bound up with PVC tape.

This means that, again by the sound of it, the tape could be unwound from the wires only to expose live ends, which would be *lethally dangerous*.

:rip:


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

el pavlo said:


> By the sound of it the meter has been removed. This would leave live wires which seemingly have had their exposed ends bound up with PVC tape.
> 
> This means that, again by the sound of it, the tape could be unwound from the wires only to expose live ends, which would be lethally dangerous.
> 
> :rip:


Yeah that's exactly what it is which is why I stayed well clear  If there was a meter box I reckon I could have fixes it but without a meter box there was no chance. I gave the agent till today to get it reconnected or to move us elsewhere so fingers crossed should be having a hot shower today


----------



## el pavlo (Jul 4, 2011)

spanishhopeful said:


> Yeah that's exactly what it is which is why I stayed well clear  If there was a meter box I reckon I could have fixes it but without a meter box there was no chance. I gave the agent till today to get it reconnected or to move us elsewhere so fingers crossed should be having a hot shower today


Let's hope they get you sorted out very quickly. We don't realise how much we rely upon electricity..................... until there isn't any. Good luck !!

ray2:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I'll be surprised if that's sorted out. By having the meter removed ,if it's an older property wired before 2007, Endesa will normally ask for a new 'boletin' which will require the wiring to be brought up to post 2007 regulations.


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

We have power!!!!!! A lovely, lovely young man from Endesa came not 5 minutes ago and installed a new meter. We are just waiting for hot water for our showers  already got the sky installed and working now just need Internet and we will be all set. Thanks for all your input into this subject.

From a very happy and relieved Soon to be clean person


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

spanishhopeful said:


> We have power!!!!!! A lovely, lovely young man from Endesa came not 5 minutes ago and installed a new meter. We are just waiting for hot water for our showers  already got the sky installed and working now just need Internet and we will be all set. Thanks for all your input into this subject.
> 
> From a very happy and relieved Soon to be clean person


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Jo xxx


----------

